# Looking for XA12A057 AF truck for operating car



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

Anyone have a line on this part: 
XA12A057 AF truck for operating car

It is for my 718 Mail car and has the contact arm across the truck wheels to trip the mail car functionality. I normally source my parts from Jeff Kane at the TrainTender but he is sold out and doesn't know of any suppliers that carry it. I found another link but they are sold out as well:

http://www.toytrainmall.com/products/copy-of-american-flyer-xa12a050a-knuckle-coupler-freight-truck


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Check Portlines. They have one that I think works. It's item #2049

http://64.251.10.24/~worldofw/cgi-bin/shopplcom.pl/SID=65302824/page=results-new.html


----------



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestion. Boy these things are expensive - $18

I guess its all supply and demand...


----------

